# Getting to know beethoven



## Naccio (Jul 16, 2014)

What can i look into beethoven, which i find very, rather one of the most versatile composers, going from fur elise to the ninth. Thank you


----------



## Fugue Meister (Jul 5, 2014)

Try the violin sonatas no's. 5 & 9 (Op. 24 & 47). Piano Concerto No. 3 & 4 (Op. 37 & 58) Piano Trios No. 5 & 7 (Op. 70 no. 1 & op. 97) Piano Sonatas No's. 8, 14, 17, 21, 23, 26, 30 (Op. 13, Op.27 no. 2, Op. 31 no. 2, Op. 53, Op. 57, & Op. 81), symphonies 3, 5, 6, 7, & 9 (Op. 55, 67, 68, 92 & 125)... and the Missa Solemnis (op. 123)... and how could i forget string quartets No. 1-6, 7-9, & 11 (op. 18, 59, & 95) 

This is a very good intro to Beethoven ... sorry for the opus no.s its sort of a memory exercise for me always listing them. But really this is the ultimate beginners kit. If you love it all journey further especially to the other worldly realms of the late string quartets.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I also highly recommend the Violin Concerto in D transcribed for piano and orchestra by the composer. It's like Beethoven's Piano Concerto No. 4 and half, and almost his greatest in terms of emotionally moving themes.


----------



## Declined (Apr 8, 2014)

Symphonies (his famous ones, though all are great, are 3,5,6, and 9.)
Piano Concertos( 5 is my personal favorite, though all are good)
Piano Sonatas
String Quartets


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Start with the Piano Concerto #1, a big grand, extroverted C Major work that should grab you!


----------



## spradlig (Jul 25, 2012)

I recommend the _Triple Concerto_, _Choral Fantasy_, cello sonatas, and piano sonatas. I don't remember which piano sonatas are the best, but many of them are great, so if you listen to a few, you are bound to strike gold. There are only 5 or so cello sonatas, and I think all are considered masterpieces.


----------



## Muse Wanderer (Feb 16, 2014)

Beethoven's output is of such high quality that you could choose to listen to bodies of work chronologically. Just start from his very first symphony, sonata and string quartets and move on. 

That way you can easily enjoy his maturation into the great innovator he came to be. You can then branch out into the rest of his ouvre quite nicely. 

Symphonies - I recommend Karajan 60s or 70s for 1-4,8 and 9th, Carlos Kleiber for 5th, 6th (live) and 7th, Bruno Walter for 6th

Piano sonatas - Claudio Arrau

String quartets - Talich quartet

Piano concertos - Fleisher / Szell

Violin concerto - Arthur Grumiaux / Colin Davis

Violin sonatas - Martha Argerich / Gidon Kremer

Enjoy the experience. I miss that period when his major works were new to me but then all good things have an end.


----------



## Jacred (Jan 14, 2017)

Muse Wanderer said:


> Beethoven's output is of such high quality that you could choose to listen to bodies of work chronologically. Just start from his very first symphony, sonata and string quartets and move on.
> 
> That way you can easily enjoy his maturation into the great innovator he came to be. You can then branch out into the rest of his ouvre quite nicely.


Totally agree with this. One might be tempted to jump through his repertoire and listen to the more familiar pieces first, but in doing so, one loses the understanding of Beethoven's growth as a composer. Start from the first opus (or even earlier works) and follow the progression of his music. The more popular and familiar pieces will pop up in the repertoire here and there, and you will know exactly what path Beethoven took to get there.


----------



## Razumovskymas (Sep 20, 2016)

You have to go through all of Beethoven. Unlike Bach and Mozart that's very doable with Beethoven.

But if you really want a good start; begin with string quartets opus 59 and with his piano sonata 23 (appassionata). For me these works are very representative of his style and genius.

But you really should hear all his works.


----------



## beetzart (Dec 30, 2009)

The same as everyone else really. There is so much good sorry great music that Beethoven wrote it is a stab in the dark where to suggest to start. Try Piano Sonata no.1 in F minor Op. 2 then Piano sonata No. 32 in C minor Op. 111. To get a feel of how he matured from a Mannheim Rocket to...well only Beethoven knows what he advanced to. I think the piano sonatas are like his musical biography as they virtually spread his entire musical life. 

Although, maybe go for his piano concertos. Very fine and fantastic pieces.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I do hope O.P drop's in now or then to check the answers since 2014 .


----------



## Razumovskymas (Sep 20, 2016)

Pugg said:


> I do hope O.P drop's in now or then to check the answers since 2014 .


it's never too late for good advice!


----------



## premont (May 7, 2015)

Pugg said:


> I do hope O.P drop's in now or then to check the answers since 2014 .


Certainly. The OP's last visit here was 7/2.2015.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Razumovskymas said:


> it's never too late for good advice!


Never, I agree with that.



premont said:


> Certainly. The OP's last visit here was 7/2.2015.


One can also sneak around when not logged in, happens all the time.


----------

